# Эксперимент с Карипаином



## Vasilisk_007 (26 Сен 2020)

Добрый день. Сегодня решил провести эксперемент с Карипаином. Рассасывает ли он ткани или нет. Взял два флакона карипаина, растворил в 4 ампулах эуфидлина - 20 мл. Положил туда 3 кусочка вечером около 20.00( фарш индейки 10 мм, мясо свинины 10мм,  кусок сала 10 мм). На утро от фарша один песок остался, мелкие частички плавают, мясо разволокненное и пракьичнски прозрачный тонкий кустк, уменьшился, почти рамрался. Сало почти без ищменений. Конесго это не электрофорез, гье вещечтву нужно добраться до позвоночника. Но все же интересное наблюденин...


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Сен 2020)

И какой из этого Вы делаете вывод?))
Я вот когда ем шею индейки тоже радуюсь - какие новенькие позвонки и хрящи (почти завидую). Но вот только лучше ли от этих моих мыслей той индейке?!

p.s. Кстати, полагаю, что если вместо карипазима налить соляной кислоты, то результат будет лучше.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Сен 2020)

по логике вашего эксперимента он должен проесть дыру в спине до позвоночника) Но такого не просиходит. да и как это вещество локализовать в области грыжи и заставить его растворять только ее? неясно.


----------



## Vasilisk_007 (26 Сен 2020)

Это протеолетический фермент. Он разжижает некротизированные ткани, а не живые. Когда мы назначаем пациентам протеолитические ферменты на рубцовую ткань, так жепроисходит келлоидными рубцами, одогами и тп. Эксперемент больше для медиков наверное, которые спорят между собой.... Про электрофорез доказательности нет


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Сен 2020)

Я в 2009 году примерно был на приеме у профессора Найдина по теме своего позвоночника. Он один из первых, кто стал активно продвигать карипазим в массы. Он сказал мне, что американцы, в свое время пробовали его колоть в диск длинной иглой, но это не показало ни какой доказанной эффективности. Конечно же, мне был предложен курс карипазима в клинике (а это на минуточку НИИ Бурденко) и, если захочу, то можно и аппаратуру купить. Но, друзья мои, конечно же ничего личного, только бизнес. Никакой абсолютно эффективности. Можно применять, а можно нет - разницы нет. Есть ли вред, не знаю. Думаю, что все индивидуально. Как он на связки воздействует? Не обрушит ли последний оплот сегмента?

А довольно известный хирург сказал, что если будет придуман эффективный способ борьбы со спайками, то это Нобелевка и почтение на всю жизнь.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Сен 2020)

Vasilisk_007 написал(а):


> Это протеолетический фермент. Он разжижает некротизированные ткани, а не живые. Когда мы назначаем пациентам протеолитические ферменты на рубцовую ткань, так жепроисходит келлоидными рубцами, одогами и тп. Эксперемент больше для медиков наверное, которые спорят между собой.... Про электрофорез доказательности нет


Это мухи едят некротизированные гнойные ткани , а не свежие. А как вы фермент заставите отличать живую ткань от неживой?


----------



## Vasilisk_007 (26 Сен 2020)

Будьте здоровы


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Сен 2020)

Vasilisk_007 написал(а):


> Будьте здоровы


Спасибо! И Вам крепкого здоровья!


----------



## tankist (28 Сен 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Это мухи едят некротизированные гнойные ткани , а не свежие. А как вы фермент заставите отличать живую ткань от неживой?


Почитайте про лечение гнойных ран опарышами. Много чего узнаете.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Сен 2020)

@tankist, я про это и пишу. Но фермент не муха, он не отличает , что растворять. Это я человеку ответил. Но тем не менее как видно из практики , живые ткани он не сьедает, а почему?)


----------



## tankist (28 Сен 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, опарыш выделяет слюну, содержащую протеолитические ферменты. Они растворяют погибшие ткани. Profit!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (29 Сен 2020)

все верно, но я спрашивал, почему карипаим не растворяет? он не выбирает что кушать в отличие от червей


----------



## Виктор-72 (29 Сен 2020)

Ребята, а нет таких червей, чтобы помогли раньше, чем в могиле?


----------



## Catherine8 (29 Сен 2020)

Добрый день! Я только что закончила первый домашний курс электрофореза с лидазой, теперь вот хочу попробовать карипаим или карипазим, тоже борюсь с послеоперационной кистой и спайками. У меня очень большой шов и грубый рубец, так как за 8 месяцев 3 раза резали по одному и тому же месту. Но тем не менее пробую. Ещё мажу шов кремом карипаин. Насколько понимаю, чтобы достигнуть результатов с этим препаратом необходимо достаточно много времени и систематическое применение. Но пока сказать ничего не могу, буду наблюдать.


Виктор-72 написал(а):


> ... довольно известный хирург сказал, что если будет придуман эффективный способ борьбы со спайками, то это Нобелевка и почтение на всю жизнь.


Вот вчера моя знакомая задала вопрос: "Рак получается уже лечат, а спайки всё ещё нет?"

А вот всё-таки вопрос, что лучше карипазим, карипаин или карипаин плюс? Много разной информации, и сложно всё-таки определиться. Может быть кто-то может подсказать.


----------



## La murr (29 Сен 2020)

@Catherine8, Катюша, уже не раз приводила эту информацию, но всё таки посмотрите, пожалуйста - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## Catherine8 (29 Сен 2020)

@La murr, добрый день! Спасибо большое! Сейчас всю изучу внимательно.


----------

